# Desperate For Adivce, Cat stopped eating/drinking new puppy



## savingtess (Mar 21, 2010)

I don't use the term liberally. I am honestly desperate in trying to find advice from people who may have the same experience. 

I have 3 cats, all rescues. My eldest cat is is 13, but very healthy.

Last week after a major campaign, I adopted a rescue pup from the Oklahoma City Pound. He had been found living in the storm drains of the city and was going to be put down because he was half pit. (he's half pit/half choc lab) 

After an exhaustive two days trying to find someone to foster him until I could get him to me in NC we found someone that could keep him until 1 April. 

Last week Simcha was transported to me by a pet transport company from OK to NC. He's about 6 months old, beautiful dog, with big yellow eyes. He's smart and gentle and very loving. He takes to direction almost immediately and is just a big big puppy dog. 

My biggest concern was for my 3 cats and how they would take to him. Two of my cats are fine, great even, with him. But my third, Little Lee hasn't eaten or drank anything for over a week now. I did all the introductions just the way they say you're supposed to. I keep them isolated so they don't come into contact etc... but Lee knows he's there and has just shut down. He's lost over a lb. in the week since Simcha arrived. That's the equivalent I would think to at least 10 for a human? I'm taking him in to see my vet in the morning as I'm extrememely worried that he's going to starve himself to death. I know that's what cats do when they're sick or under stress, and it is beyond heartbreaking to realize that little lee is doing this because of my actions. 

In 10 days I'll be moving to a home in the country where he'll be outside except for when he sleeps in the garage. The cats will also be outside though, but will be able to come in and out as they please through a trap door. Currently I'm in a small apt with Simcha and Little Lee. (The other two are mostly outdoor)

My first priority has to be for Little Lee, but I don't want to think that I'll have to get rid of Simcha after all I've done to try and save his life. 

I'm burned out, tired, sad, and just don't know what to do. 

If anyone can advise me, thank you. 

Andrea


----------



## KatBudz (Jun 18, 2009)

I don't know if this will help, but when I first moved into my new apartment in january my 5 year old female was so scared that she didnt eat or drink for 4 days, until I discovered a way to make her comfortable. I have this big chair that dips in, it looks like a giant bowl with a cushion, and its her chair that she always sleeps in. She also likes to go under blankets like a tent, when someone holds it up with their legs. So I put a blanket over the bowl chair while she was in it to make a tent for her, and it was all dark so she felt comfortable, and she ate two whole servings of her canned food. So I would suggest finding a safe small area for your cat to go into that she likes, and try to prompt her to eat canned food with lots of extra water squished in. The enticing smell of Natural Balance Venison and Green pea may help. I also find it best to do if they are a bit sleepy or just waking up, because they're still kind of out of it and when they smell the food they may start eating (that's how I first discovered that with my cat). If you dont want to try the venison from NB, just get any good canned food that she loves and cant resist. Good luck, I hope she comes around. But in the mean time, you should give her the most love and attention to help her ease with the transition of a new dog. Even get the calming oils, like I use the Nutrivet plug in for my cats.


----------



## Alpaca (Dec 21, 2009)

Your primary concern is getting him to eat again. A week is too long for a cat not to be eating. Socializing him at this point is better left for later. Also is he drinking?

Try everything under the sun. Wet food, different brands or types of wet food, some tuna water on the food, stinky foods to stimulate, warming food a bit, offering food in an area without disturbance such as the other two cats or the dog, spoon feeding or hand feeding. 

Reference: 
http://www.assistfeed.com/Enticing.htm
http://cats.about.com/cs/healthissues/a ... iver_2.htm


----------



## savingtess (Mar 21, 2010)

Hi Everyone

Thanks for your replies. I had to take my cat into the vet's today because I was worried about him not eating/drinking. He has lost 1/2 lb which i guess is like about 5 for a human. My vet is keeping him through the weekend. I hope that once we're moved into the new home (in the country on many many many acres of land) that my cat will reclaim his stance in the home and be OK. It will mean him not being able to be outside as I had hoped for his last years though. It's been an arduous experience for us all.


----------

